# Best stabilizer for an pique polos?



## SAS73 (Feb 11, 2011)

Guys!
What is the good choice of the stabilizers for pique polo shirts?
Thanks!


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

We use a 2.5 - 3 oz cut away. You don't want a tear away, IMO


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

We use cut away mesh, it doesnt show in front of the polo.
Sometimes with watersoluble fabric on top.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Cut away mesh and a clear water soluble topping gets my vote.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

jean518 said:


> Cut away mesh and a clear water soluble topping gets my vote.



I third this.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

we use polyester lining and canvas


----------



## SAS73 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Guys for all Your input!
I am new in the embroidery field, and I am trying different things.
So far I had the best results with a fusible mesh and floated cut a way under the hoop.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

on polos we will often use a tack spray to keep from streatching the fabric during hooping so the fabric doesn't pucker.


----------



## SAS73 (Feb 11, 2011)

I also read that for that kind of fabric is best to use a ballpoint needles.
Is it make any big (good) difference?
Thanks!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

75/11 ballpoints.


----------



## SAS73 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys again,
little off topic: - Can somebody recommend a good medical scrub wholesaler ?


----------

